# Grafik eye



## theat (Jul 13, 2011)

Is there anyone I can talk to that can explain the Grafik Eye to me. I am trying to control my theater by one universal remote. I don't even know where to begain. However, I do know what I am trying to do.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you currently have a Grafik-Eye installation?


----------



## theat (Jul 13, 2011)

No, I am looking into automating my home theater. I have been told that the grafik eye is what I need. I am only going to be controling 4 recessed lights dasiy chained together on one switch.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Grafik-Eye easily does scenes and controlling multiple circuits, but I don't know that the typical console has automation capabilities. It might be an add-on module.

Is there any automation system that you're currently using? X10/etc/etc?


----------



## theat (Jul 13, 2011)

No, Thats just it. I really have no clue what I need. 

For the end result I want to be able to press play on somekind of universal remote and have the lights dim as the movie starts to play. Then when I pause the movie I want the lights to come back up. 

Right now I am trying to figure out exactly what I need and then get pricing. I really don't know if this is something I can do without spending a fortune.


----------



## theat (Jul 13, 2011)

What would you recommend in erms of home automation for dedicated home theater?


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am in the exact same boat as the OP. I have installed some Zwave devices before and controlled them with a RF Logitech remote. That was easy, and effective. I could control multiple lights etc, and have them set to whatever % when i started a movie. I don't know if there is a better way for the money. The zwave device was pretty inexpensive. It was like $40 for the dimmer to control the overhead lights. I have the logitech 890 remote which comes with the Extender. It sells for about $299.


----------



## theat (Jul 13, 2011)

By the way thanks for the replies so far. 

I know what you mean. I am only controlling one zone of lighting. I am researching crestrons prodigy media controller to go along with the grafik eye or a dimmer switch of some sort. This option seems to be a little expensive. Not sure what to do yet.


----------



## theat (Jul 13, 2011)

igl007 said:


> I am in the exact same boat as the OP. I have installed some Zwave devices before and controlled them with a RF Logitech remote. That was easy, and effective. I could control multiple lights etc, and have them set to whatever % when i started a movie. I don't know if there is a better way for the money. The zwave device was pretty inexpensive. It was like $40 for the dimmer to control the overhead lights. I have the logitech 890 remote which comes with the Extender. It sells for about $299.


In regards to your zwave products. What did you use to control your av equipment other than your remote?


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

nothing. Everything was set using macros with the remote. However with that said, I am currently building a home theater and am looking for a way to control everything much like you are. I would love to be able to control everything with a android tablet. I know i can control zwave devices that way, so the lights shouldn't be a big deal. I have also been looking at RedEye which has a android app in beta that would work. I don't really want to use an IR blaster, or RF. I'd rather control everything through the network. I also found a network to IR blaster from Global Cache which seems really cool, but lights would be separate. Idk... Crestron is awesome, but out of my budget.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

If its just for 1 zone, would the Lutron Maestro (with IR addon) be enough to do what you want? I think it's just a basic dimmer, but depending on your remote you might be able to program it to do different things when you want. I'm just basing this on the fact that the Graphic Eye is really for multiple zones and might be a bit expensive for the result you want.


----------



## theat (Jul 13, 2011)

You are right. It is for one zone. So I take it the Lutron Maestro receives an RF signal with IR extenders as an add-on?


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Grafik Eyes can be had a bit cheaper on eBay. I bought a 4 zone unit (GRX 3104) on eBay, can't remember now if it was $200 or $300 - and control it with a Harmony 880 universal remote that I also bought on eBay for about $60. Nothing other than that needed. You can program the scenes directly on the Grafik Eye unit using the front panel buttons. Then program the Harmony remote using your PC, to select what scenes to fire when a button is pressed.

But if you only need one zone, it might be overkill.


----------



## theat (Jul 13, 2011)

fitzwaddle said:


> Grafik Eyes can be had a bit cheaper on eBay. I bought a 4 zone unit (GRX 3104) on eBay, can't remember now if it was $200 or $300 - and control it with a Harmony 880 universal remote that I also bought on eBay for about $60. Nothing other than that needed. You can program the scenes directly on the Grafik Eye unit using the front panel buttons. Then program the Harmony remote using your PC, to select what scenes to fire when a button is pressed.
> 
> But if you only need one zone, it might be overkill.


Thanks Fitz, 

You're right. I do think the Graphic Eye will be overkill at this point. I think I may just go with a Lutron dimmer switch that can control different scenes in one zone. Would'nt I need a base station behind the equipment rack that receives the RF signal and converts it to IR so I can control my equipment? The equip. rack in recessed in the wall behind my chair. I will post some pics of the room tonight.

Man!!! I just followed the link to your build. That Theater is dialed-in! Mine is very novice compared to that. But on a budget, I am happy with it. I am still working on things right now. 

How far did you space you recessed lighting on center?


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

theat said:


> Thanks Fitz,
> 
> You're right. I do think the Graphic Eye will be overkill at this point. I think I may just go with a Lutron dimmer switch that can control different scenes in one zone. Would'nt I need a base station behind the equipment rack that receives the RF signal and converts it to IR so I can control my equipment? The equip. rack in recessed in the wall behind my chair. I will post some pics of the room tonight.


Hmm, I guess so - but that's a separate deal from the lighting controller. I used an IR remote, so just an IR extender with emitters on the rack components; and I fire the remote toward the IR lighting controller to control it. So no IR to RF conversion needed in my case.



theat said:


> Man!!! I just followed the link to your build. That Theater is dialed-in! Mine is very novice compared to that. But on a budget, I am happy with it. I am still working on things right now.
> 
> How far did you space you recessed lighting on center?


Thanks theat! For my ceiling cans, I pretty much just divided the space evenly by eye for location - i.e. like |--o----o--| if that makes sense.


----------



## theat (Jul 13, 2011)

fitzwaddle said:


> Hmm, I guess so - but that's a separate deal from the lighting controller. I used an IR remote, so just an IR extender with emitters on the rack components; and I fire the remote toward the IR lighting controller to control it. So no IR to RF conversion needed in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks theat! For my ceiling cans, I pretty much just divided the space evenly by eye for location - i.e. like |--o----o--| if that makes sense.


Yep. My Room is 14X19, so I am thinking maybe 4 lights just to accent room.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

theat, I don't know much about it, but I came across it while I was poking around looking at lighting options. The Maestro seems to be a single dimmer controllable by IR, but I'm not sure if you need the proprietary one or can program a universal to handle it...

This might get you started.


----------



## theat (Jul 13, 2011)

Owen Bartley said:


> theat, I don't know much about it, but I came across it while I was poking around looking at lighting options. The Maestro seems to be a single dimmer controllable by IR, but I'm not sure if you need the proprietary one or can program a universal to handle it...
> 
> This might get you started.


Thanks Owen, I am going to pick one of these up today when I get off work. The switch has a remote, so I should be able to program the AR remote from the switch remote. I will let you know.

Regards, 
Ryan


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey, good stuff! Let us know how it works out... I hope I didn't steer you wrong, but from the brief description I read it seemed along the lines of what you wanted.


----------



## theat (Jul 13, 2011)

OK, so there has been a delay. But I decided to go with the Logitec Harmony 1100 for the remote instead of the AR remote.


----------

